# PenguinTV



## Anonymous (Nov 30, 2008)

As I had a problem with Miro I installed PenguinTV but looks like that I have a problem too:

PenguinTV
Found gtkmozembed in /usr/local/lib/firefox/
Running ptv in /usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/penguintv
INFO:root:xapian or lucene not found, search disabled
INFO:root:Using external pysqlite2
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "./penguintv.py", line 82, in <module>
    import MediaManager
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/penguintv/MediaManager.py", line                                            28, in <module>
    from penguintv import DOWNLOAD_ERROR, DOWNLOAD_PROGRESS, DOWNLOAD_WARNING, D                                           OWNLOAD_QUEUED
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/penguintv/penguintv.py", line 86,                                            in <module>
    import ArticleSync
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/penguintv/ArticleSync.py", line 2                                           1, in <module>
    import FtpSyncClient
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/penguintv/FtpSyncClient.py", line                                            8, in <module>
    from SqliteSyncClient import SqliteSyncClient
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/penguintv/SqliteSyncClient.py", l                                           ine 5, in <module>
    import sqlite3
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/sqlite3/__init__.py", line 24, in <module>
    from dbapi2 import *
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/sqlite3/dbapi2.py", line 27, in <module>
    from _sqlite3 import *
ImportError: No module named _sqlite3

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kitche (Nov 30, 2008)

you need py-sqlite from the error


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 30, 2008)

Kitche said:
			
		

> you need py-sqlite from the error



I reinstalled and I have now:

PenguinTV
Found gtkmozembed in /usr/local/lib/firefox/
Running ptv in /usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/penguintv
INFO:root:xapian or lucene not found, search disabled
INFO:root:Using built-in sqlite3
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "./penguintv.py", line 82, in <module>
    import MediaManager
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/penguintv/MediaManager.py", line 28, in <module>
    from penguintv import DOWNLOAD_ERROR, DOWNLOAD_PROGRESS, DOWNLOAD_WARNING, DOWNLOAD_QUEUED
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/penguintv/penguintv.py", line 87, in <module>
    import Poller
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/penguintv/Poller.py", line 11, in <module>
    import dbus
ImportError: No module named dbus


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't know why but I reinstalled the py-dbus (I had installed).
It looks that works.



			
				lumiwa said:
			
		

> I reinstalled and I have now:
> 
> PenguinTV
> Found gtkmozembed in /usr/local/lib/firefox/
> ...


----------

